# Impromptu Charlotte Herf



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

A few of us locals got together for a little impromptu herf at Charlie's tonight. Drive-by's were happening left, right, and center. We had a great time shooting the bull and smoking some fine cigars. Everyone left with a little something extra - besides getting to know some of the local BOTL's.

Pictures from left to right:

Pic 1 - Marc (Griff), Larry (LarryG2129), and Cody (Mongo)
Pic 2 - Mike (GotaCohiba), Chris (Ceedee), and Marc (Griff)
Pic 3 - Same guys with some fine smokes from Larry and Cody
Pic 4 - There is no left or right here - just your friendly, neighborhood Spiderman

We might just have to make this a weekly occurance!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Looked like a good time. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Had a great time! I innocently arrived for a quick smoke and good conversation and got hit twice! Good times.

I'm hoping this becomes a regular event for the local BOTL's. Count on me being there!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a relaxed setting. Nothing better!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I had a great time tonight guys.
It was nice meeting y'all, and sharing a smoke.
Thanks for the invite.
If you live in the Charlotte area and haven't been to Charlies you owe it to yourself to check it out.
It's a great place to hang out and have a smoke with fellow BOTL's and the owner is truly top notch.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a great time.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Lazy bastids!!! I'll be over there sometime soon to enjoy it!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm in Concord and would love to make it to the next one.

:biggrin:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

good to see BOTLs gettin together and sharin a smoke or two


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Herf on bros, herf on!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

cybervee said:


> I'm in Concord and would love to make it to the next one.
> 
> :biggrin:


We are shooting for Monday evenings after work (show up 5:50-6:00pm). You are certainly welcome to join in the madness. We had a blast and the regular BOTL's are top notch!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

That room reminds me of a dorm room with the grey cinderblock walls!

Looks like a great time guys!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Man, it was a ton of fun to get to see everyone! I was a bit late showing up (sorry fellas) but as soon as I got to Charlie's, I settled in for some nice conversation and a good smoke! Larry and Cody were VERY gracious in offering up some complimentary cigars for the crew - thanks gents, very kind indeed! It was fun to hang with the group and just relax and enjoy for a while. I really hope we can get this group together on a regular basis, because they are top-notch BOTL's!

I can't forget to mention that I also got broadsided by our friendly neighborhood Spidey with a very special stick he was saving for me for a while (thanks man, you ROCK!)... And on the way out the door, Mike (GotaCohiba) knocked us all out with an awesome drive-away-bomb of a selected very FINE cee-gars as well! Truly unexpected, but very generous! Thanks mucho Mike, that was way outta control!  All in all, a fine way to start the week off. Great stuff!

CD


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

It looks like y'all had a great time.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> That room reminds me of a dorm room with the grey cinderblock walls!


We were talking about that tonight. No one is quite sure what color the walls are, and we're all kinda afraid to make a clean spot to find out.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Thats just awesome....nothing beats herfing with the boyz!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> And on the way out the door, Mike (GotaCohiba) knocked us all out with an awesome drive-away-bomb of a selected very FINE cee-gars as well! Truly unexpected, but very generous! Thanks mucho Mike, that was way outta control!
> 
> CD


Yep - Mike provided a parking lot beat-down with some mighty fine sticks. Mucho appreciado mi amigo!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Great times right there!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

This rocks man! Everyone getting together lately. Wish I was there!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Cool pictures.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Stogie said:


> This rocks man! Everyone getting together lately. Wish I was there!


as this site grows you will see this more often.goood people meeting up and becoming friends.i hope more botl clubs form so when you travel you can meet up with fellow members.
maybe you can set a link on the site where the botl clubs are located,when & where they meet


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

Great to know that this is happening. I had hoped in joining this board to meet fellow smokers here in SE-Charlotte. I will definitely have to check this out next Monday if its happening. I finally found Charlie's the other week, glad to see someone in town carrying so many Don Pepin's 

I should probably do an intro on the intro board, will try to do that this afternoon !


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Matrioux said:


> Great to know that this is happening. I had hoped in joining this board to meet fellow smokers here in SE-Charlotte. I will definitely have to check this out next Monday if its happening. I finally found Charlie's the other week, glad to see someone in town carrying so many Don Pepin's
> 
> I should probably do an intro on the intro board, will try to do that this afternoon !


I'll be there next Monday for sure ... probably around 5:30 until 7:00ish ... or until Larry kicks us out! Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

So that's what GotaCohiba looks like without a big old cigar in front of his face!

Nice pics, guys. Looks like a good place to hang out!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

GriFF said:


> I'll be there next Monday for sure ... probably around 5:30 until 7:00ish ... or until Larry kicks us out! Looking forward to seeing you there.


I should also be able to make it on Monday. Probably around the same time frame - 5:30 ish.

I'm looking forward to meeting my fellow Cigar Live BOTLs. :biggrin:


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking forward to meeting you all on Monday night.

I Guess we should clarify, from the pictures and something Webmeister said in another thread, this is the Weddington Rd location of Charlie's.

Actually, I have never been to the other location, so I guess I can't say the picture is definitive.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes indeed. That is the Weddington Rd "office". 

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

doogie466 said:


> as this site grows you will see this more often.goood people meeting up and becoming friends.i hope more botl clubs form so when you travel you can meet up with fellow members.
> maybe you can set a link on the site where the botl clubs are located,when & where they meet


Good points. Remember that we do have a CigarLive Member Map. Make sure to put your pin in the map.

Member Map

Also, frequent the CigarLive Members in Your Area section. There is a lot to see and view there!

CD


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*pic*



Shelby07 said:


> So that's what GotaCohiba looks like without a big old cigar in front of his face!
> 
> Nice pics, guys. Looks like a good place to hang out!


Damn cameras!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is awesome guys! Now you have me jealous.. here I was all geared up for us Illini finally getting our act together, and aiming for a monthly that will show the Houstan geeks how to do it, and what do you guys go and do? Schedual a weekly!!!! dangnabit!!


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

It's just so convenient for us ... well maybe not for GotaCohiba ... :biggrin:

Retail is all about location ... location ... location. Larry found the right spot to open up a local B&M!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

GriFF said:


> It's just so convenient for us ... well maybe not for GotaCohiba ... :biggrin:
> 
> Retail is all about location ... location ... location. Larry found the right spot to open up a local B&M!


Damn! Wish I lived closer:brick:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

We're still planning to get together when you're up here to see your Mom next month - right? There is going to be a Romeo y Julietta event in Feb sometime before Valentines Day. As soon as I have the details from Larry, I will post them in the Events section. Should be another great time!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> We're still planning to get together when you're up here to see your Mom next month - right? There is going to be a Romeo y Julietta event in Feb sometime before Valentines Day. As soon as I have the details from Larry, I will post them in the Events section. Should be another great time!


Awesome, should be great!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone else see this in the Cigar Event Listing section of the Altadis website?


Friday, February 8
Charlie's Tobacco Outlet
Romeo y Julieta Event
3016 Weddington Road
Matthews, North Carolina
704 849-0017
4 - 8 pm


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That sounds right. "Someone" was supposed to email me the info to post on CL, but must have forgotten.  Usually, there are 2 events - one at Weddington Rd and another at the Johnston Rd location a day later.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

I posted this info in the events section for NC with a heading that included Matthews.

Upcoming Romeo y Julieta Event in Matthews


----------

